# Fairwell friend (Paul McGraw)



## Guy Bacos (Mar 15, 2020)

A dear friend and a contributor of this forum has past away. Paul McGraw has been ill for a while. 

His wife left this message on his FB page:

*Carol McGraw*
February 19 at 8:04 AM ·
I have sad news about my husband Paul McGraw. Paul passed away at home on Saturday night. As you may know, he has been very ill for the past year, especially since October, due to congestive heart failure, multiple myeloma, COPD, diabetes, and degenerative spine and discs conditions. The last few months of his life he was in ever-increasing pain.
He was ready to go home to Heaven, so we family members who survive here on Earth must remember that he is there in peace with no pain and no failing body.
Paul had many talents. He especially enjoyed composing orchestral music via computer programs. It would be a wonderful tribute to his memory if you would listen to some of his compositions on his YouTube channel. (Just search for Paul McGraw.)
I've added a few pictures from happier times. ❤️


----------



## brek (Mar 15, 2020)

Sorry to hear this. I never interacted with him here, but I always stopped to read what he wrote when I saw his picture while scrolling through.
Lost my mom to multiple myeloma two years ago. 
My condolences to those who knew and loved him.


----------



## Quasar (Mar 15, 2020)

Condolences, rest in eternal peace.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Mar 15, 2020)

I always enjoyed listening to Pauls music, especially his brass writing, from which I felt I could learn a lot. He always came across as a really good and humble guy. I'm gonna miss seeing him around here (and the VSL forums). 

Condolences to his loved ones.


----------



## tmhuud (Mar 15, 2020)

So sad. Paul was always so kind. RIP PAUL.


----------



## Jaap (Mar 15, 2020)

Very sad to hear this... for me he also came across as a very kind and nice person. Rest in peace Paul


----------



## José Herring (Mar 15, 2020)

Always sad to see a community member pass away but I always get the feeling that the light never dies and that where ever he ends up there will still be plenty of music to create. Farewell.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Mar 15, 2020)

I am so saddened by this awful news. I've discussed musical matters with Paul both here and on Redbanned, and he always came across as an enthusiastic and talented musician, who has written some wonderful music.

He was always unfailingly polite, humble and generous. Our little world is much poorer for his passing, and I for one will miss his contributions and advice. May you Rest in Peace.


----------



## Henu (Mar 15, 2020)

Sad. He seemed like a very nice, down-to-earth bloke to me. Farewell on my behalf as well!


----------



## Rob (Mar 16, 2020)

that's very sad, Paul has always been such a gentle soul, condolences to his family...


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Mar 16, 2020)

:/ Paul was always a gentle guy who was happy to learn and happy to help

I hope his family knows how much he meant to us


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 16, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> I hope his family knows how much he meant to us



I will pass on this link.


----------



## ed buller (Mar 16, 2020)

Tragic news. He seemed like such a nice guy. My heart goes out to his family and friends . RIP

best

ed


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Mar 16, 2020)

Guy Bacos said:


> I will pass on this link.


I dont even bat an eye when beloved celebrities pass - but I'd be lying if I didn't admit getting choked up when I saw the thread title
At first I thought it might have been a member composition and then the possibility set in just as I read what section it was in.


----------



## ptram (Mar 16, 2020)

A sad news in sad times. Paul was always ready to help and share his incredible knowledge as a composer, and was an example of how to be kind in interacting with the others. He will be sincerely missed by many here. His excellent music will survive him.

Paolo


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Mar 16, 2020)

This breaks my heart.

:(

He's been one of the most supportive forum members I've ever encountered and his music was always a joy to listen to. He will be greatly missed.


----------



## I like music (Mar 16, 2020)

So sorry to hear this. I hope he got to make all the music he wanted to, in his life. By the responses in this thread, he did that and more. Condolences to Paul's family and I hope they can carry on with happy memories.


----------



## ism (Mar 16, 2020)

I really loved his compositions, and the discussions brought out around them, and his generosity in sharing insight.

I especially loved some of his lyrical woodwind passages, though i suppose he was more celebrated for his brass.

Seemed like such a lovely guy.


----------



## Zero&One (Mar 16, 2020)

Sorry to hear this. 
His poor health and pain was never shown in his music or forum replies, testament to what a lovely man he was.


----------



## CT (Mar 16, 2020)

He commented positively and supportively when I first joined and posted some awful mock-ups. He seemed lovely, and I will keep him and his family in mind.


----------



## Haakond (Mar 16, 2020)

Oh, this was sad news. Paul was always helpful on this forum, both to me and to everyone else. He was such a nice man. I hope his family is doing okay.
I just played some of his songs from Soundcloud, what a talented composer he was!


----------



## Loïc D (Mar 16, 2020)

So sad !
Paul was not only a talented composer but also a very passionate and supportive person. 
Many of us here owe him a good review and kind words.
People like him are precious in a community, online or not.
RIP, Paul and condolences to his family.

Loïc


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Mar 16, 2020)

That's really sad. His music was great, his advice too and he seemed to be a a very good man...
RIP Paul.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Mar 16, 2020)

One of the most positive guys on the forum, always polite and considered. Like others, I always stopped to read his posts. RIP.


----------



## Uiroo (Mar 16, 2020)

He was one of the members of this forum I respected the most, really sad he's gone.


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 16, 2020)

I always enjoyed reading his posts. RIP Paul


----------



## jonathanparham (Mar 16, 2020)

My condolences. I lot of us could learn from the civility of his comments to others on this forum


----------



## ricoderks (Mar 16, 2020)

Guy Bacos said:


> A dear friend and a contributor of this forum has past away. Paul McGraw has been ill for a while.
> 
> His wife left this message on his FB page:
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear. My condolences. I wish his wife, family and friends strength in these difficult times.


----------



## Vin (Mar 16, 2020)

Very sorry to hear about that. Always enjoyed reading his posts, refreshingly helpful and positive. Rest in peace Paul.


----------



## Luke W (Mar 16, 2020)

It is not small feat to maintain a reputation of kindness on an Internet forum. Paul's genuine enthusiasm for music and consistent encouragement will be missed. Prayers for his family and friends.


----------



## Ben (Mar 16, 2020)

Also from me, my condolences for his wife, family and friends.
It was always a pleasure to read his kind and helpful posts in our and in this forum, as well as to hear his music. He made music with passion, but was always open for feedback, and always there to help others.
Paul’s style has also confirmed my position that, in music as well as in all other forms of communication, it is not only the facts and figures, but also the attitude towards each other that makes a difference.
I will miss his positivity in the forums.


----------



## Mike Greene (Mar 16, 2020)

Wow, this is really sad. Paul was such a great guy. I feel a bit uneasy saying this is a big loss to the forum, since the bigger loss is obviously to his family, but ... this is a big loss to the forum and he will definitely be missed. A sad day here. My best to Paul's wife and family.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 16, 2020)

Quote from Paul in a recent post from the VSL forum:

"Don’t wait, just get started. Have fun with it! Composing has no calories!"


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 16, 2020)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## synergy543 (Mar 16, 2020)

Thanks for posting Guy. I know this would mean a lot to Paul as he mentioned you many times in his e-mails to me. Paul was always encouraging, grateful, and interested to learn new things which gave me great insipration. Wouldn't it be great if we could all be like that! I miss you Paul!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 16, 2020)

Paul had a heart of gold. For a time I was on Patreon and Paul was my first Patron. 

So moving to see all these testimonies!


----------



## Arbee (Mar 16, 2020)

Sad news indeed, Paul was certainly a very collegiate and supportive member of this community. Condolences and best wishes to his family and thanks for sharing him with us.


----------



## Scamper (Mar 16, 2020)

It's sad to hear. He always brought much positivity and wholesomeness, that we need more of and often lack.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Mar 16, 2020)

Thank you for sharing, Guy.

Very sorry to hear this. He was such a kind and talented fellow. RIP. ♥


----------



## robgb (Mar 16, 2020)

Very sad. I remember his love of VSL. May he rest peacefully.


----------



## sIR dORT (Mar 16, 2020)

Really sorry to hear this. Like others have said, he was very thoughtful, genuine, and encouraging on this forum, and it was always great to read what he had to say.


----------



## Akarin (Mar 16, 2020)

He was really taking the "musicians helping musicians" motto to heart. Farewell.


----------



## SergeD (Mar 16, 2020)

I feel sorry, even if I never talked to Paul. I would recognize his face among thousand of pictures, he had been here for so long (and on Northensounds forum if I recall). Condolences to his family.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Mar 17, 2020)

Rest in Peace Paul. 
I believe there are a lot of music where you are now, so keep up the good composing work.
And thank you for your post, I also enjoyed reading them.


----------



## Henning (Mar 17, 2020)

So sad to see a forum member go. Rest in peace, Paul! @Rodney Money wrote a beautiful and touching farewell on his facebook page.


----------



## Rodney Money (Mar 17, 2020)

Henning said:


> So sad to see a forum member go. Rest in peace, Paul! @Rodney Money wrote a beautiful and touching farewell on his facebook page.







You never know the last time you will talk to ones you care so much about. This was the last time I talked to him. He never did get a chance to email me...


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 17, 2020)

Such sad news. He was a very kind man with a true love of music.


----------



## bradleybboone (Mar 17, 2020)

I collaborated with Paul, who I first met on Redbanned about two years ago. I edited his Tennessee River Portrait score & parts (available on JW Pepper & maybe IMSLP) as well as his recent Dance for Brass Quintet. Any issues with the notation are mine, but they were lovely pieces to work on! He was particularly excited that live musicians were interested in performing his music - something we all get a thrill when we experience it. 

His genuine love of music came across in all of our correspondence and I’ll miss his encouragement.


----------



## JohnBMears (Mar 19, 2020)

I am so incredibly sad to hear this. Paul was the kind of person this world needs more of- always kind and wonderfully insightful in our back-and-forths about brass and MIDI orchestration. My heart goes out to his family tonight.


----------



## heisenberg (Nov 25, 2020)

Reminded of Paul this hour. He was such a Splendid Individual. I hope he is resting well.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 25, 2020)

He once said that he loved his VSL silent stage libraries, and that he wasnt too bothered about the new VSL Synchron Stage as it was unlikely to be completed in his lifetime.

I thought it an odd thing for him to say at the time, especially as I dont think I had ever heard him write anything that wasn't positive of encouraging.

Ever since then, whenever I hear a discussion about the relative merits of both, it always reminds me of his comment. 

I shall always remember him with affection.


----------



## Richard Bowling (Nov 25, 2020)

It is always sad to lose a colleague - it is a reality check concerning our own mortality. I’m thankful for this community sharing all of the kind thoughts and memories concerning Paul.

Paul was first class!


----------



## Zero&One (Nov 25, 2020)

I was doing some brass the other day, he came to mind. Really moved me one of his later brass pieces.


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 25, 2020)

Zero&One said:


> I was doing some brass the other day, he came to mind. Really moved me one of his later brass pieces.


Me too... What a coincidence!


----------



## José Herring (Nov 25, 2020)

Every once in a while I run across his post and his music. Saddens me to think that there will be no more from Paul in the future. 

Our existence is tragically weird when I look at it.


----------



## heisenberg (Nov 25, 2020)

There are at least half a dozen Schubert songs that come to mind that reflect a lot of how I feel about Paul's life and his desire to squeeze as much as he could out of it. This is one of them, Herbst or Autumn.



Lyric sheet with English translation [here].


----------



## Reactor.UK (Nov 25, 2020)

I don't post very often, however, I spoke with Paul a number of times.

He was a wonderful guy and will be greatly missed.

RIP Paul


----------

